# Using your B2M rejects



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Mantha Noelle Makeup TUTORIAL IS NOW UP ON MY BLOG.


So... I have a billion or at least what feels like a billion, B2M items which I can't use anymore because of the no depotting rule now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


I wanted to try to come up with something to do with my depotted B2M rejects. And was wondering if anyone else has tried to do the same.


Also, if this is in the wrong area of the form or if there is a rule on picture size and I am breaking it, I AM SORRRRRY. Haha I am still a newbie here.




But, heres what I did with one of my blush compacts.

And yes those are sprinkles and glitter, Reflects Transparent Teal to be exact haha.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG! How freakin cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like candy!! YUM YUM!


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

that is so awesme.  i think im going to make one of those with an e/s case.

so, how did you attach the chain?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG!!  That rocks...I hope you dont mind me stealing this idea


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Nail glue haha. The chain was one of those that was to connect to each side of the broach that it originally came with, so it wasnt one "circular" chain it was really 2 that had opposing clasp ends on it. So I used a fast set nail glue and glued one of the chains to one side of the compact and the other chain to the other side. I don't really think I made any sense just now haha.

I am planning on making a bracelet next with all eyeshadow compacts and inside they have promo photos of my favorite collections.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_OMG!! That rocks...I hope you dont mind me stealing this idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahaha feel free.
we all need to get rid of these empty rejected containers some how.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 28, 2009)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Can I have this?!!?! PLEASE. How freaking cool is that!

Can you do maybe a video or picture tutorial (I am a visual person, haha) on how to do this?!


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 28, 2009)

Omg You Are A Genius!!!!!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 28, 2009)

Very Creative!!!!!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 28, 2009)

that looks awesome! how cool would that be as jewellery for the MAC MA's?


----------



## Roxie (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you're about to regret sharing this brilliant idea here with everyone - you coulda made a killing on Ebay with all the different designs etc.! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, that is just freakin' genius and I can't believe no-one has thought of something like that before. I _love_ it. And I really love the idea for the bracelet with different collection pix inside. Really awesome creative stuff there. You'll definitely have to share the photos of your next MAC project(s).

Just outta curiosity - did you glue the blush case shut once you filled it with the sprinkles?


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_UMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Can I have this?!!?! PLEASE. How freaking cool is that!

Can you do maybe a video or picture tutorial (I am a visual person, haha) on how to do this?!_

 

I was considering making a video for it. I've never made a video tutorial before but maybe I'll have to change that.


----------



## kariii (Jan 28, 2009)

AHEY! i see you are from the bay area san francisco! you need to go to the freestanding mac on fillmore st. They will take it from you!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Roxie* 

 
_I think you're about to regret sharing this brilliant idea here with everyone - you coulda made a killing on Ebay with all the different designs etc.! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, that is just freakin' genius and I can't believe no-one has thought of something like that before. I love it. And I really love the idea for the bracelet with different collection pix inside. Really awesome creative stuff there. You'll definitely have to share the photos of your next MAC project(s).

Just outta curiosity - did you glue the blush case shut once you filled it with the sprinkles?_

 

Haha I considered selling them but I'd feel bad ripping people off. 

Anddddddd the compact is not entirely full, it looks like it... but it's not. It's a bit tricky but I am definately going to make it a video for it so everyone can see


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_I was considering making a video for it. I've never made a video tutorial before but maybe I'll have to change that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


That would be awesome. PLEASE do and post it =D


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 28, 2009)

Omg Awesome Idea!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats such a neat idea! 

I didn't know they stopped taking depotted pots for B2M! Crap i have so many i've been waiting to bring in! Does this apply everywhere or certain locations?


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Some locations do from what I hear some do not. Well, most don't. I have about 4 or 5 freestanding stores in my area. The closest 2 to me I called when Starflash was going on and asked, 1 took depotteds the other did not. I called about a week ago to see if the policy for both stores were the same, and now they both don't take them. It's best to just call your store and ask.


----------



## Preciouspink (Jan 29, 2009)

How cool!! & a video would make use love you eve more Lol!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

O wow, that is a serious MAC genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so creative! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please let us know when you post the vid tutorial


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Very Cool and cute idea! Luv it


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 29, 2009)

love it!!!!!!!!! very colourful and unique!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 29, 2009)

too creative! im pressed. Make more bac 2 mac reject jewerly and sell it! im interested. lol!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 29, 2009)

Makes me want to turn an Eyeshadow into a ring

<3


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 29, 2009)

So cute, your so creative! And please do make a tutorial on this I'd love to see it and make one for myself haha!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2009)

Adorable!  It looks like it should be part of the upcoming Sugarsweet collection.


----------



## xmissmakeupx (Jan 30, 2009)

wow that looks cool


----------



## mufiend (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Haha I considered selling them but I'd feel bad ripping people off. 

Anddddddd the compact is not entirely full, it looks like it... but it's not. It's a bit tricky but I am definately going to make it a video for it so everyone can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You wouldn't be ripping people off! You should totally do it. Your bracelet idea is so creative too! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 30, 2009)

What an incredible idea!!! And you could come up with so many different variations!! I absolutely love!!

Don't feel bad about making them to sell - that's part of the biz. If you knew how much it costs to actually make MAC makeup, you'd be surprised at how little the cost for them is but how much we end up paying. If you got it girl - flaunt it!!


----------



## pianohno (Jan 31, 2009)

That Is So Cool, Whaat How Has No One Thought Of This Before! It Looks So Good *drooooooools*


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

omg even though i bought pans to go in mine i have to make one necklace and i am gonna go get some sprinkles


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 2, 2009)

That is the most creative thing ever! Tooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry if i'm late on this but are they seriously not accepting depotted b2m??


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

haha i just did this and instead of a blush i used e/s


----------



## sierrao (Feb 2, 2009)

my mac free standing store lets me take back my depotted eyeshadows without the pan, for now that is


----------



## nico (Feb 3, 2009)

I love this


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 3, 2009)

and here i am just using empty shadow pots as pill cases! hee!

that is too cool for school.


----------



## Angelcorrine (Feb 3, 2009)

You really should sell these on etsy.  If you still don't want to, I'd be tempted to put something similar in the shop I'm starting up.


----------



## jelena (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you tried different MAC store?
I'm friend just took back to MAC 50+ depoted pots of shadows and they didn't give her hard time at all


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 3, 2009)

Or! To feel less guilty, you can have prospects send in their own rejects and all they have to do is play S+H plus a small tip, y'know, so you can buy more crafts products. <3


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 3, 2009)

That is so cool! Great job


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelcorrine* 

 
_You really should sell these on etsy.  If you still don't want to, I'd be tempted to put something similar in the shop I'm starting up._

 
I dont think that would be very cool.


----------



## manthanoelle (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry everyone I epicly fail at getting on here too often. I vote that we need to make specktra sidekick friendly, because I am a sidekick user and constantly lurk on my phone but whatever coding is used doesn't allow me to post things from my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha so I have to wait til I can find a computer to use so I can reply.



BUT the video IS comming soon as I get a day off of work. Which will be early next week at least.

And I am going to offer these as swapable items on MUA, I figure someones not going to want to make these on their own, and I'd feel grimmey asking for straight up moolah for them. So if anyone doesn't feel crafty enough to make them or whatever, I'll feel less grimmey about asking as a fair trade for one. This is of course anyone is interested in that.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelcorrine* 

 
_You really should sell these on etsy. If you still don't want to, I'd be tempted to put something similar in the shop I'm starting up._

 
I would apperciate if you didn't. Feel free to do what you feel like with your rejects, but I would not be happy knowing someone took my idea that I came up with and I am offering to provide to people FREELY in order to make money off of it as their own idea.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jelena* 

 
_Have you tried different MAC store?
I'm friend just took back to MAC 50+ depoted pots of shadows and they didn't give her hard time at all_

 
Haha, the mall I work in has a freestanding store. 10 minutes from my house is a seperate freestanding store. 2 minutes from my house is a counter. I live with in a 20 mile radius of 9 counters and stores all together haha. I have trrrried and have failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only store I know who would take them near me is a Pro-Store and though I am a Pro Member, it's easier for me to order online than it is to go to the store. So maybe eventually I'll be able to get there, but haha watch by then they'll get the memo that I am comming and will stop taking depots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I have made good friends with the MAC artists at one of the freestandings I regularly go to so I am hoping one day I will crack them into bending this anti-depot rule, I DESERVE FREE STUFF TOO DANG IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's okay, I only get potted items that are from collections so I don't really rack up too many pots, I mainly use pro pans.


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Thats such a neat idea! 

I didn't know they stopped taking depotted pots for B2M! Crap i have so many i've been waiting to bring in! Does this apply everywhere or certain locations?_

 
I just brought my depotted eyeshadow pots in and B2M'd and got lavender whip!! So yeah they should still take them!


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelcorrine* 

 
_You really should sell these on etsy.  If you still don't want to, I'd be tempted to put something similar in the shop I'm starting up._

 
This would be NOT cool AT ALL! How horrible you would even think of that...you didn't even come up with making them in the first place!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *manthanoelle* 

 
_Sorry everyone I epicly fail at getting on here too often. I vote that we need to make specktra sidekick friendly, because I am a sidekick user and constantly lurk on my phone but whatever coding is used doesn't allow me to post things from my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha so I have to wait til I can find a computer to use so I can reply.



BUT the video IS comming soon as I get a day off of work. Which will be early next week at least.

And I am going to offer these as swapable items on MUA, I figure someones not going to want to make these on their own, and I'd feel grimmey asking for straight up moolah for them. So if anyone doesn't feel crafty enough to make them or whatever, I'll feel less grimmey about asking as a fair trade for one. This is of course anyone is interested in that.





I would apperciate if you didn't. Feel free to do what you feel like with your rejects, but I would not be happy knowing someone took my idea that I came up with and I am offering to provide to people FREELY in order to make money off of it as their own idea.






Haha, the mall I work in has a freestanding store. 10 minutes from my house is a seperate freestanding store. 2 minutes from my house is a counter. I live with in a 20 mile radius of 9 counters and stores all together haha. I have trrrried and have failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only store I know who would take them near me is a Pro-Store and though I am a Pro Member, it's easier for me to order online than it is to go to the store. So maybe eventually I'll be able to get there, but haha watch by then they'll get the memo that I am comming and will stop taking depots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I have made good friends with the MAC artists at one of the freestandings I regularly go to so I am hoping one day I will crack them into bending this anti-depot rule, I DESERVE FREE STUFF TOO DANG IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's okay, I only get potted items that are from collections so I don't really rack up too many pots, I mainly use pro pans._

 
I want a sidekick friendly specktra.net too! I hate being able to only view posts on the site but not reply to them!

Can't wait for the tutorial! I've always wanted some cute MAC stuff other than just the makeup items. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_I just brought my depotted eyeshadow pots in and B2M'd and got lavender whip!! So yeah they should still take them!_

 
It depends on where you go for B2M I guess. Some places are enforcing the no depotting rule while other places still accept them.


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 19, 2009)

super cute necklace! i was thinking you know what else would be cute in there? if you took the star and heart shaped sprinkle things they make, that would be awesome!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, You could get really creative with this.  Like the promo pics you are doing.   Super cute!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

That's really cute!!!

Sucks about the new rules, but I`m going to try with mine anyway.  I`ve got quite a few depotted eyeshadows!!!


----------



## blu3 (Feb 23, 2009)

very, VERY cool idea. i'll have to try this tonight


----------



## meeta (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm really excited for the video tutorial!!

I don't know much about copyrights, etc but is there a way you can try to protect your idea? Unfortunately, there are people out there who will take advantage otherwise. It's awesome that you'll swap them, but if you decided to sell, it seems like there are plenty of people here who would be willing to pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It seems like you have such a great crafty eye, you should take this idea of yours and run with it!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 24, 2009)

You're really creative!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 26, 2009)

You should swap your B2M's with other people whose stores accepts B2M empties. My stores still accepts depotted empties....I love swapping my neglected makeup for B2M empties becuase I can actually use them!!!  I know some other stores do as well....


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 9, 2009)

So, I realize I totally failed at making a tutorial. I am sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My computer has been on the fritz for the past few months so I couldn't do it.


BUT it's working now so perhaps if anyone wants to know how to do this you can message me and I can try to pull together a photo tutorial.


----------



## eskae (Jun 9, 2009)

That is just too cute!! So creative!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 9, 2009)

OH I am going to make other jewelery with depots, sooooooo when I do make them I WILL sell them, they'll be bracelets. Semi similar.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 10, 2009)

*This is a great idea, and very very cute!, but I think you should know, you can still take back depots--This is a link to a very recent post in this B2M FAQ thread:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/b...ml#post1596756
If they give you a hard time, you should just politely ask them to check on it, because I've also done a Live Chat where the person said that depots are fine; its supposed to be a standard policy now.

Still, if you make these and sell them, depending on how much you charge, you might be better off selling them for $ to spend on MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh oh oh please do! I see we're in the same area I might have to meet up with you and but summa yo jewerly!!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 20, 2009)

I finally made a tutorial, it's pictures not a video sorrrrry.
But it's on my blog if you want to check it out. Mantha Noelle Makeup


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome! I thought it was actually filled with the sprinkles but it would spill all over the place when people try to mess with it and that would be hilarious.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi! I just made this necklace and I wanted to come by and say thanks for the idea.  I'll take a picture with it on when I'm all done up with it. (Can't wait to walk into MAC with it on!)


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG, that is way cute! Great job


----------



## kammyks (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Guys

I live in the uk and B2M 30 depots and they accepted them. Love the mac jewelery btw.


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow! That is so creative!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2009)

Very creative!  Love it!


----------



## CCCharlie (Jul 24, 2009)

That looks great, think i might try it


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 24, 2009)

This is positively gorgeous!  Once I get around to depotting, I will definitely try my hand at making something like this for myself.


----------



## Nicala (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm so going to make this when I depot my eye shadows!
Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 23, 2010)

Love this so much, you're so creative!

xoxo


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

That is so amazing!!! I wish I was as talented as you.


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Adorable!  It looks like it should be part of the upcoming Sugarsweet collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AGREED!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone who keeps "thanking" me and has responded to this since I've last checked. I keep getting tons of feed back. 

I also just wanted to put up the direct link to the specific blog to the tutorial because it was my first blog so you'd have to go digging through whats been posted since then to find it.

Mantha Noelle Makeup: Tips, Tricks, Hauls, Do's and Do NOT's from a makeup artist and addict: Sugar and spice and everything nice.


----------

